# Ka'anapali Beach Club (Diamond Resorts)



## gnipgnop (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation. 
I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give. 

I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 12, 2017)

I think that if you are using a Marriott or Vistana unit for your OGS, you will get a match to Marriott or Vistana because of the preference period.  May is shoulder season in Hawaii and I assume you don't require a two bedroom unit for the honeymooners.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 12, 2017)

We've stayed at KBC many times, most recently, last August. It's not so much that the beach has eroded, because there's still a wide sandy beach, but high tides and storms have eroded the dirt next to the beach. There's now a 4-7 foot cliff where the grass ends and the beach begins. They installed fencing for safety, but now you have to go down to the edge of the property to get to the beach. It's inconvenient, but not a show stopper.

I've never had high pressure to attend a presentation, but I'm good at saying no thanks with a smile. It's easier to say no if only one goes for checkin.

The resort does have A/C.

We like KBC for many reasons. The rooms are rather generic, but clean and functional. They have a very nice pool, with a waterfall and water slide. The hot tub is rather small, but they were working on on a new, larger hot tub that may be complete by now. They have a nice outdoor bar and grill with a great view of the sunsets. The sunset groupies (like us) just swing the pool lounge chairs around and enjoy the view. In the winter, you'll see plenty of whales from the resort. There's a convenience store in the resort. There's a strip mall across the street that includes restaurants, shops, and a full size grocery store. Duke's Restaurant is a long walk or short drive away. It has it's own miniature golf course. Whaler's Village is only a couple miles away. They have a small luau on the property. Everything is so convenient, our car can stay parking in the lot for days. I'd certainly recommend it, but because of the size, it may not be the most intimate setting for newlyweds. Here's some pictures:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Kaanapali-Beach-Club/


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 12, 2017)

We reserve a Deluxe Ocean View every end Jan/early Feb. It is a great location for all the reasons mentioned above. We sent honeymooners there a few years ago, and they didn't rent a car (big mistake IMHO), but enjoyed relaxing away from work and took a taxi into Lahaina for a special meal.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 13, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.





clifffaith said:


> We reserve a Deluxe Ocean View every end Jan/early Feb. It is a great location for all the reasons mentioned above. We sent honeymooners there a few years ago, and they didn't rent a car (big mistake IMHO), but enjoyed relaxing away from work and took a taxi into Lahaina for a special meal.



i own 2 floating weeks at KBC.  My family and I have always enjoyed our stays there; and actually I'm pretty picky.  It isn't the 4 Seasons but it's very nice.  I don't think your granddaughter would be disappointed.  It's very clean and comfortable.  Once I lost something and looked under the bed for it and I found a tented business card that read "Yes we even clean under here" which I was very impressed with.  The bathrooms are huge and the rest of the unit is good size.  We don't usually use the Beach at the resort because there are so many beautiful beaches in close proximity.  Parking is underground and easy to get to.  Free washers and dryers on every floor.  The new adult hot tub is now open.  The employees at KBC are some of the nicest people I've ever seen at a timeshare.  Out of all the times I've stayed there no one in my family has been pressured to attend a presentation.  We've been asked but simply said no and we weren't bothered again.  The pool is amazing, the bar is small but very nice and the pizza/quick food counter is actually very good.  The breakfast buffet is very good and offers a omelet station along with a huge variety of breakfast foods.  Breakfast is only $13.00 per person if you purchase 3 tickets at a time.  It's very much worth the money.  I'm very picky about where we stay and KBC has not disappointed.  We have taken various family members through the years and they have all loved it and wanted to come back.  In 2016 we did get a suite that smelled musty, but that's the first time it ever happened.  I complained to the front desk and they immediately moved the family member that was staying in that unit to another unit. The problem was they were trying to clean the carpets in between guests and  weren't giving the carpet enough time to dry before moving the next guest into the unit.  They admitted that to me and apologized.   Hopefully they aren't doing that anymore.  I would just tell your granddaughter that if that happens go immediately to the front desk and tell them their not unpacking and want to be moved.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 13, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.


We have spent nearly 3 months at KBC in the past 4 years. I don't understand where you have gotten "musty and dated." This is a nicely converted Embassy Suites property...very pleasant, but the units do not have the internal architecture you get in a Marriott or Vistana property that was designed for timesharing. But they are quite livable, with large bedrooms and the largest bathroom you will find anywhere. The staff is outstanding...people who are really trying to make you happy. The sales staff...a bit pushy at times, but they have also provided us (as owners) with useful information. The beach...well, the sand is OK, but I (and the locals) do not recommend it for swimming. There can be dangerous currents, and there have been some drowning along that section of the shore. You can find better beaches...and much better places for snorkeling. As for your OGS, be aware that if you are not a Diamond owner, you will be charged a resort fee that we owners do not have to pay. We look forward to using our Hawaii point to go back to KBC every spring.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 14, 2017)

artringwald:  Holy cow, those pictures were awesome.  I'm so happy you posted them because now I feel so much better about KBC.  Thank you!
TJALB:  Most helpful information, thank you so much, I'm now ready to add KBC to my OGS and hopefully  something will come up for me.
bobpark56:  Another shout out of thanks to you for this valuable information.  I am not a member of Diamond Resorts but miracles do happen.


----------



## arc918 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the post all! Great info here. We're heading to KBC shortly, Cindy at NTHC found us a smoking deal about a month ago.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 21, 2017)

We love KBC. Have traded into there for the second time. Looking forward to the December stay.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 21, 2017)

The beach has definitely eroded along that entire stretch by Ka'anapali Beach Club.  There is no denying that the beach is eroding around Kahana Beach as well.  It's something timeshare owners may have to face at some point with a giant special assessment.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

I didn't realize from artringwald's album that the erosion is that bad in front of the Ka'anapali Beach Club and adjacent properties too.

What can the resorts do about it when it took over a year, in front of the Lahaina tower, to get permits from the county to put in another beach walk closer in?  The resort wanted to do this a lot sooner, from what I heard, because it wasn't hard to do.  It may be more costly here.

The only place where HI seems to act to haul sand in is on Waikiki Beach every so often because their tourist industry depends on it.

How do you get from the resort down to the beach now?

I really liked staying there and found the staff really friendly too.  The condo looked nice to us with a nice floorpan too and was quite big for a 1 BR unit with a decent ocean view also.  I don't remember how we ended up there if it was an exchange or a last minute rental.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 24, 2017)

arc918 said:


> Thanks for the post all! Great info here. We're heading to KBC shortly, Cindy at NTHC found us a smoking deal about a month ago.


Who is Cindy at NTHC?  How can we reach her?


----------



## artringwald (Jul 24, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> Who is Cindy at NTHC?  How can we reach her?


Just a guess:

http://www.nthctravel.com/hot-deals/


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean (Jul 26, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.


I believe KBC is dually affiliated but I suspect RCI gets more deposits than does II.  I'd consider it the best RCI property but maybe the 3rd best II if you lump the Westin and Marriott properties each together.  For late April or May outside the holiday weekend, I'd suspect you have a good chance of success but you may want to have a backup plan just in case.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 26, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.



Easter is April 1 -- so later in month towards May should eliminate the Spring Break demand.


----------



## arc918 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just back from KBC, what a great trip! This was our first visit to Maui. We got a last minute week for $795! The only additional cost was the ~$70 in tax. We were in room 631, right next to the ice machine (no noise issues). We had a nice view of the mountains (and the shopping center). 

They tried their hardest to sign us up for "Island Orientation," but we knew that "free breakfast" isn't worth having to sit down face to face with their sales vultures... With our room being above the "sales courtyard," we could see those poor suckers being pounced on in exchange for bacon & eggs. 

Beach erosion is pretty bad, but the beach itself is nice. I even had a giant turtle almost swim into me as we were in the water watching the sunset.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 7, 2017)

arc918 said:


> Just back from KBC, what a great trip! This was our first visit to Maui. We got a last minute week for $795! The only additional cost was the ~$70 in tax. We were in room 631, right next to the ice machine (no noise issues). We had a nice view of the mountains (and the shopping center).
> 
> They tried their hardest to sign us up for "Island Orientation," but we knew that "free breakfast" isn't worth having to sit down face to face with their sales vultures... With our room being above the "sales courtyard," we could see those poor suckers being pounced on in exchange for bacon & eggs.
> 
> Beach erosion is pretty bad, but the beach itself is nice. I even had a giant turtle almost swim into me as we were in the water watching the sunset.



The "Island Orientation" is just a pitch for various paid activities, not a timeshare presentation. If you're not interested in the paid activities, you can skip it, but there isn't much arm twisting. It's a group presentation, so you can leave at any time.


----------



## arc918 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. I knew it was an "activity pitch," I assumed there was some timeshare in there as well. I must have been seeing people during their actual timeshare presentations as well, as they were sitting at individual tables, wearing name tags, looking at maps and fancy leather-bound books.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2017)

To all thanks for sharing the latest information about the resort.


----------



## DanieD (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello all. Has anyone been to this resort recently? We are thinking about exchanging in March 2020.  Need to get the ball rolling. I was Looking online for pictures of the rooms and they look beautiful but then some pictures look run down and kinda out dated. Not sure if they upgraded the entire place or just certain rooms to make their pictures look amazing. It’s going to be our first trip to Hawaii and I want it to be absolutely memorable.
(in a good way lol)
If we should be staying somewhere else and we have to wait another year then we don’t mind. Any help is greatly appreciated. Oh kids are 13,14,19,21
We have enough trade power to get there for 2 weeks but might have to purchase extra RCI points
(not that many) so it’s very doable for next March. How easy is it to get an exchange that time of year? I will be pulling them out of school so actually any time of year we can vacation. Heard March is the cheapest for airfare. Buying 6 tickets can get really expensive. Oh and I forgot to mention we own at a DRI and since they also own this one is it better for me to use RCI or destination exchange? I’ve kinda did the math for both and RCI seems to be a better choice. Thank-you and hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 3, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.


We did a tour there a few weeks ago while on the island. The room they showed us had a great close ocean view but the musty smell was concerning to us even with the sliding doors open. This unit wasn't renovated yet so maybe those units are better. I wouldn't be able to deal with that smell.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2019)

When we were there last August at High Tide there was Zero to 10 feet of Beach. At Low Tide there was Zero to 20 feet of Beach. Also we would have to remind the Front Desk to get the Barbecues cleaned.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 4, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.
> I am planning to exchange my week for a week in Maui to give to my granddaughter for her honeymoon.  But I don't want to give something that is not special in the way of accommodations.  Yes, they may be out and about most of the time ~ but maybe not !!  I also would like to know if this resort has central air conditioning.  Thank you for any help you can provide.  I want this to be special for them and something I can be proud to give.
> 
> I have 5 other resorts already on my search but they are pretty high end places and I'm not sure if any of them will become available to me.  Looking for April/May, 2018.


I don't know where you get "musty and dated." We have stayed at KBC several times, usually for 14 to 18 Nights, and usually changing units one time per visit. We have never had a musty or dated room...unless your "dated" is referring to the fact that KBC is a converted hotel property. I think they did a good job with the conversion, though...unless you feel that you need a full kitchen. (We don't go to Hawaii to cook!)


----------



## gomike (Jan 25, 2020)

Do they charge parking and resort fee on II exchanges?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 25, 2020)

gomike said:


> Do they charge parking and resort fee on II exchanges?


There is a charge for valet parking but self parking is free. I don't recall a resort fee.


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 25, 2020)

My wife and I were there in November and we were not charged either fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Almond123 said:


> My wife and I were there in November and we were not charged either fee.


Were you there on a II exchange?


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes I was and also I own a week there so combined for two weeks there. I traded a studio I own in Atlantic City so got a great trade.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 25, 2020)

Almond123 said:


> Yes I was and also I own a week there so combined for two weeks there. I traded a studio I own in Atlantic City so got a great trade.


If you're an owner, you may not get charged resort fees even if you book through an II exchange. I'd be interested to hear from someone that didn't have any DRI ownership and booked KBC through and exchange.


----------

